# What you learned?



## Chad32 (Jan 3, 2006)

Now that the upland season is officially over, it's a good time to take stock of everything learned during the 2005 campaign. So, what did you learn?

Here's my list:

1. A bunch of beginner stuff (it was my first season) about shot size, food plots, identifying hens, public land access, etcetera, etcetera.
2. A better way to clean birds (from this site).
3. What I enjoy most about hunting.
4. What I enjoy least about hunting.
5. To do what I enjoy most.
6. The importance of maintaining good political will at home for frequent hunting excursions. 
7. That convenience-store cheeseburgers are really pretty good after 4 hours of hard walking.
8. That the season goes by too fast.

Looking forward to next year&#8230;

-Chad


----------



## birdy (Jan 29, 2006)

I learned that the hunting areas for pheasants in ND are increasing dramatically from 8 years ago when I became a fanatic. The population has expanded along with the areas they are found. Much more plots land available also. Secondly, I learned that it is great to hunt until closing day which was Jan. 8 this year. Very few people hunting, pheasants are grouped up in cattails ( which is ideal for people with dogs) and land is accessiable. Four of us shot 8 pheasants Jan. 7 this year in about 4 hours. Without dogs we would have gotten 3. Anyway....it just keeps getting better!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Since I usually hunt alone I was surprised when watching other hunters how many birds flush unseen behind the walker. Like a 100 yds or more behind. Am sure it happens to me too but as I am hard of hearing I didn't think it was that many. Which make one wonder if the birds looped around or were just bypassed.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

1.I forgot how much fun it was to hunt behind a dog.Monte has one heck of a good pup(the dog was unreal for being 6 months old).
2.Old guy's like Monte and my self need about 3 days of rest after hunting in deep snow.
3.Pointing dogs are a blast to hunt with.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

1. When you run after a dog hot on the trail of a wounded rooster in CRP, badger holes are hard to see. Result sore ankle for 3 days.

2. Fill your tank when it gets below half a tank if you are in a town. Result long walk to beg for gas from disgusted farmer.

3. Don't drive down a soaked prairie trail even if it all ready all tore to hell and you have four wheel drive. Result long walk to get into cell range to call a buddy to pull me out.

4. My dog can smell the birds I can't. Result let the dog go where she thinks the downed bird went.

5. Enjoy as much time as possible in the field. Result a really ****** off wife!


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I've learned over the many years of hunting, that every time I go out I tell myself it doesn't get any better then this, until the next time I'm out. I've also learned no matter how cold it gets some sloughs just never freeze over very well, burr wet feet and paints! I also learned that it just isn't hunting without a good dog.


----------

